# do sex offenders get enough jail time?



## piichinu (Mar 7, 2017)

i came across an article of a father who sexually abused and raped his daughter after telling him she wasn't sure about her sexual identity. the father was 54, the daughter was 16, and he also used to do the same to her older sister before she left. so you can see that this act was incestuous, homophobic, and done to someone underaged. if I'm understanding correctly, this man's "punishment" is being jailed for 21 years, and registered as a permanent sex offender. this seems really mild of a sentence to me, especially for his crimes (btw this was in the U.K. not sure if in America it might have been different). 

lately it seems like the situation isn't improving for these victims. i personally believe there should be a MUCH bigger punishment for sex offenders because clearly sexual offenders aren't being deterred by the jail time or backlash. i was talking about this w/ a friend and he agreed with me because the impact it leaves on victims is so messed up. they end up traumatized for the rest of their lives and the fact that their abuser often gets released in their lifetime is sick. what do u guys think


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

If it was in Scotland, 16's okay. Although the rest still isn't.

I don't really see what sexual identity has to do with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To clarify: "the rest" = rape, not the rest of the country

- - - Post Merge - - -

etc.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

I agree with you on this. 21 years is not enough, I feel like it should be jailed for life in my opinion. So much is going through the victims head after this act happens and it traumatizing. I've heard stories of how they get slut shamed or how they deserved for that to happen to them and it's just sick.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> If it was in Scotland, 16's okay. Although the rest still isn't.
> 
> I don't really see what sexual identity has to do with it.
> 
> ...



she said she thought she was a lesbian so he did that to her to show her that "it was better with men"

and yeah rather than underaged i meant a non-adult


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 7, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> she said she thought she was a lesbian so he did that to her to show her that "it was better with men"
> 
> and yeah rather than underaged i meant a non-adult



That experience would be more likely to make her a lesbian that somehow convert her from potentially lesbian to straight.  >.>


----------



## hamster (Mar 7, 2017)

i don't think they get enough jail time but being a sex offender in prison is considered the worst thing to other inmates so obviously they're going to have a bad time there. i don't think they should get the death penalty though or commit it suicide because it's like they've gotten away with the consequences in my opinion, i want them to stay in jail for the rest of their lives but it depends on what they actually did to be honest.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 7, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:
			
		

> I've heard stories of how they get slut shamed or how they deserved for that to happen to them and it's just sick.



Oh God, so true. This might be TMI, but a drunk man attempted to rape me on my way home from work. He dragged me behind a car, and luckily he got spooked when I managed to turn around to see his face, and he ran away. I told my sister this, and the first thing she said to me was: "What were you wearing?" It pisses me off. People need to stop victim blaming. 

Yes I believe that the sentence needs to be harsher, but it seems to vary case to case


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 7, 2017)

Actually I think that's fair. 21 years is a long time. I think jailed for life should be used for someone who takes a life or lives.

I think no matter* what make him work and start paying for his daughter's therapy. Him being in jail isn't going to help her afford the help she needs (unless they were already wealthy) Make him move across the country and not get to see his family for x many years. Even better, give him a crappy job in jail and everything he earns goes to his daughter.

I think also that in a few years the daughter should have some say in what she thinks his punishment should be. Or she can choose to let the court decide.

I don't think longer sentences will make much of a difference. I think a change in the process will.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 7, 2017)

In my local area, a man got charged with 18 months in jail for sexually assaulting a teen after making her drunk.

This is clearly not enough time!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> Oh God, so true. This might be TMI, but a drunk man attempted to rape me on my way home from work. He dragged me behind a car, and luckily he got spooked when I managed to turn around to see his face, and he ran away. I told my sister this, and the first thing she said to me was: "What were you wearing?" It pisses me off. People need to stop victim blaming.
> 
> Yes I believe that the sentence needs to be harsher, but it seems to vary case to case



****, that must be traumatising. I'm sorry that happened...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> Oh God, so true. This might be TMI, but a drunk man attempted to rape me on my way home from work. He dragged me behind a car, and luckily he got spooked when I managed to turn around to see his face, and he ran away. I told my sister this, and the first thing she said to me was: "What were you wearing?" It pisses me off. People need to stop victim blaming.
> 
> Yes I believe that the sentence needs to be harsher, but it seems to vary case to case



Women should feel safe to wear what they want in public places. I'm only 15 and was wearing downtown with some friends after Winter Ball (A formal dance) and 2 colleges guys cat-called me and my friend and when we weren't having any of that they proceeded to tell us to "put some f***ing clothes on."

It's scary living in a world where I can even wear a dress with out having guys yell out comments at me (not saying all guys are bad, just a small group).


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> Oh God, so true. This might be TMI, but a drunk man attempted to rape me on my way home from work. He dragged me behind a car, and luckily he got spooked when I managed to turn around to see his face, and he ran away. I told my sister this, and the first thing she said to me was: "What were you wearing?" It pisses me off. People need to stop victim blaming.
> 
> Yes I believe that the sentence needs to be harsher, but it seems to vary case to case



I'm sorry to hear about that. I'm glad nothing came of it. And shame on your sister! If you don't already, start carrying pepper spray. I bring some* with me everywhere but the airport. Luckily I've never had to use it but I feel more confident knowing I have some form of defense with me.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 7, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> ****, that must be traumatising. I'm sorry that happened...



It's okay  I've learned to get over these things. When the people in your life make sexual abuse seem insignificant, you learn to just move on rather than feel like a victim. I've kind of been desensitized (when it comes to myself). It's the way I choose to survive a lot of things. It's hard to explain -_- But I'm okay lol.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that. I'm glad nothing came of it. And shame on your sister! If you don't already, start carrying pepper spray. I bring some* with me everywhere but the airport. Luckily I've never had to use it but I feel more confident knowing I have some form of defense with me.



My grandma gave me pepper spray as one of my christmas presents and I'm glad to know that we have it in the house and if I ever decide to go out late at night or when I go off to college that I can take it with me.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 7, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that. I'm glad nothing came of it. And shame on your sister! If you don't already, start carrying pepper spray. I bring some* with me everywhere but the airport. Luckily I've never had to use it but I feel more confident knowing I have some form of defense with me.



For some reason, I always thought pepper spray was illegal.. Or is that just bear mace?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> For some reason, I always thought pepper spray was illegal.. Or is that just bear mace?



I'm pretty sure it's bear mace that's illegal


----------



## piichinu (Mar 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> For some reason, I always thought pepper spray was illegal.. Or is that just bear mace?



my uncle owns bear spray for actual bears ... so i hope its not illegal


----------



## TarzanGirl (Mar 7, 2017)

The jail time is not enough. He should be castrated too.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 7, 2017)

Arize said:


> For some reason, I always thought pepper spray was illegal.. Or is that just bear mace?



I think just bear mace. However, I'm not entirely sure. I bought mine in a security store but I've seen it in the hunting/fishing section of Walmart and at outdoor stores.

Even if it is illegal I don't make a show off carrying it and, if I ever did need to use it, I think I would have a good enough reason to for the crime of having mace excused since it stopped a more violent crime.

But you should check your local laws and decide whether it's a good form of defense for you.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 7, 2017)

20 years is a long time, and wrongful convictions happen, so I don't think automatic life sentences for sexual assault crimes is a good idea. I also don't like the idea that sex-offenders should always be treated like monsters or animals. Sentencing should be strong enough to deter people from committing the crime and to send a strong message to those who do commit the crime, but I don't think we should always have a vengeful attitude towards people as humans make mistakes and sometimes don't know right from wrong. Part of the role of prisons is to rehabilitate criminals and that should be kept in mind when deciding sentences. I think 5-20 years for sexual assault crimes is appropriate depending on the severity of the crime (if other crimes are involved, it should be longer though). It's a much bigger problem when someone gets off with a few months in prison for sexual assault than when someone "only" gets 21 years when maybe he deserves life.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 7, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> 20 years is a long time, and wrongful convictions happen, so I don't think automatic life sentences for sexual assault crimes is a good idea. I also don't like the idea that sex-offenders should always be treated like monsters or animals. Sentencing should be strong enough to deter people from committing the crime and to send a strong message to those who do commit the crime, but I don't think we should always have a vengeful attitude towards people as humans make mistakes and sometimes don't know right from wrong. Part of the role of prisons is to rehabilitate criminals and that should be kept in mind when deciding sentences. I think 5-20 years for sexual assault crimes is appropriate depending on the severity of the crime (if other crimes are involved, it should be longer though). It's a much bigger problem when someone gets off with a few months in prison for sexual assault than when someone "only" gets 21 years when maybe he deserves life.



I think it really varies. Although I do believe in rehabilitation, I also believe that rapists and especially child rapists, deserve to be treated like monsters. Of course if there is a mental illness that prevents the person from knowing right from wrong, things get a little complicated. Still, a lot of rapists understand that what they are doing is wrong and when they're doing it to a child, I think a life sentence is appropriate. Although I do not condone any violence, it is completely understandable why those people are treated worse than other kinds of criminals. 

But yes, wrongful accusations are exactly why I do not believe in the death penalty, and the reason why I believe in listening to both sides and doing extensive investigation for every case. People do get sensitive when a rape victim has to prove the rape, but it is necessary to get a just ruling. 

PS: I'm on mobile so my response might be poorly written   I apologize for that.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 7, 2017)

idk about specific cases but i think more sex offenders should be caught and put in jail. 21 years is a very long sentence, that's more than some murderers get i think. i don't think the punishment of the perpetrator can heal the victim. when someone has been abused the damagw has already been done you know? 
what upsets me more is the amount of rapists and sex offenders that go free, the amount of reported sex crimes that aren't properly investigated and also the way that the legal system treat the victims. i get that it shouldnt be easy to lie and say someone raped you but it isnt ok that so few rapist are sent to jail


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Mar 7, 2017)

They should be jailed for life and even that's not long enough considering the damage they inflict.


----------



## Tao (Mar 7, 2017)

21 years is a pretty long time, assuming they serve the entire sentence. It's enough to basically waste the life of a younger offender and practically see older offenders off to their grave.

Plus I think a lot of people have heard how sex offenders are treated in prison. Assuming those rumors are true (most of us probably don't have first hand evidence of this) it adds a bit more severity to the sentencing.




badgrl2 said:


> the daughter was 16





badgrl2 said:


> done to someone underaged





badgrl2 said:


> (btw this was in the U.K...



Not that I'm saying it makes it any better, but I'm fairly sure the age of consent in the UK is 16 (correct me if I'm wrong) and wouldn't be classed as underage.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 7, 2017)

definitely not lmao they should be thrown in jail for life, or at least 40 years minimum. if you're a piece of **** and you scar someone permanently you should suffer the consequences sorry not sorry!!1!1


----------



## seliph (Mar 7, 2017)

TarzanGirl said:


> The jail time is not enough. He should be castrated too.



^^^^ Make sure they can't touch anyone ever again.

Not to mention 21 years is one case. A lot of the times sex offenders get _way_ less, just look at all those college athletes (and pro athletes who weren't even punished at all). I don't even think 21 years is enough but in most cases offenders don't even get near that and that needs to change.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also "legal ages" aside 16 year olds are still children idfc if it's legal there, that doesn't make it alright


----------



## piichinu (Mar 7, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> and yeah rather than underaged i meant a non-adult



@tao


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)

The punishment definitely needs to be more severe in the United States. Regardless of gender, race, wealth, power, et cetera. The punishment's need to be non-partisan.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm sure you've all heard of Brock Turner the Stanford kid but if you haven't he got like 3 months for raping someone, which to me is absolutely preposterous. I am absolutely disgusted by sex offenders and personally think they deserve life in prison, but I know that isn't exactly plausible. 21 years is not nearly long enough, but at least it's 21 years - but 3 months is just ridiculous


----------



## Locket (Mar 7, 2017)

In America, it's 30 years. I have a cousin in jail, I don't know if it was for that or not, but I remember my step-uncle saying: "For a sex offender it's 30 years."

But, I will agree that this is a nasty act. Though I do not have a lot of knowledge on it, I have enough basic knowledge to understand.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

Arize said:


> Oh God, so true. This might be TMI, but a drunk man attempted to rape me on my way home from work. He dragged me behind a car, and luckily he got spooked when I managed to turn around to see his face, and he ran away. I told my sister this, and the first thing she said to me was: "What were you wearing?" It pisses me off. People need to stop victim blaming.
> 
> Yes I believe that the sentence needs to be harsher, but it seems to vary case to case



****ing hell. I'm so sorry that happened to you. There really needs to be more respect for victims of sexual abuse and violence. It just isn't right.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 8, 2017)

No they need to be executed, or put in jail forever. Especially pedophile rapists.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

For a rape case, that's very good. I've seen American sex offenders get as little as six months. If anything, things in America need to improve. I think 21 years is fine, as long as he serves all of it. Once he's out, he'll be like 70, sterile and nobody would want to touch him. He's on the sex offenders list, so he won't be allowed near children, playgrounds and it will be easily accessible to his neighbours and family so he will spend his life alone. Bail and shortening sentences are very rare to obtain here.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2017)

TarzanGirl said:


> The jail time is not enough. He should be castrated too.



iirc there are medicines that can lower a person's sex drive so the risk of reoffending goes down. http://www.cochrane.org/CD007989/BE...exual-offenders-or-those-at-risk-of-offending
i dont think it is ok to force someone to be castrated especially not when the libido can be medically lowered. the legal system isnt made to punish and embarrass criminals as much as possible, it is about keeping them away from the public and rehabilitating them. you might feel personal hatred for certain types of criminals but the legal system shouldnt have personal grudges against ppl it should help ppl


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> iirc there are medicines that can lower a person's sex drive so the risk of reoffending goes down. http://www.cochrane.org/CD007989/BE...exual-offenders-or-those-at-risk-of-offending
> i dont think it is ok to force someone to be castrated especially not when the libido can be medically lowered. the legal system isnt made to punish and embarrass criminals as much as possible, it is about keeping them away from the public and rehabilitating them. you might feel personal hatred for certain types of criminals but the legal system shouldnt have personal grudges against ppl it should help ppl



In the case the OP used as an example, by the time he gets out of prison he'll be like 75-ish, and I've never seen a horny 75 year old man. His sex drive will have died by then.

I think it's unfair to hold grudges against people who are going to jail. It just sounds like a childish angry mob. We may as well be stoning criminals, because everyone saying "he should be executed, murdered, skinned alive, ect" is extremely savage and you may as well be a brainless caveman. The justice system works the way it does for a reason, that's all there is to it.

Here, our legal system is fine. I don't know why the outrage on her being 16, because 14 is actually the 'semi-legal' age here. It's hard to explain to braindead people, but at 14 the law is that children are able to make their own choices(i.e sex). This law came into place when a 14 year old girl went to her doctor because she had sex (consenting) and was refused an abortion (which is even harder to explain to countries who have banned abortions altogether). Now, the law is that if you are 14-16 and you go to your GP for contraceptive or for an abortion, the authorities won't be called. But the 'legal' age for having sex is 16. *I'm not justifying rape, but I am just clearing up the age thing.*

I think his sentence was fine, especially if you take into account this will include a historical sex abuse charge with his other daughter.


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> In the case the OP used as an example, by the time he gets out of prison he'll be like 75-ish, and I've never seen a horny 75 year old man. His sex drive will have died by then.



You're kidding right old men are the raunchiest of them all

Also being mad at rapists and pedophiles and other people who ruin the lives of others is not "childish" please do not.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

gyro said:


> You're kidding right old men are the raunchiest of them all
> 
> Also being mad at rapists and pedophiles and other people who ruin the lives of others is not "childish" please do not.




Not all old men are 'raunchy'. Then again I'm not an old man.

What I'm saying is that the justice system will ruin his life. He will be out of the way so the public are safe. He will be on the sex offenders list, which will make his neighbours wary after he's out of jail following a quick background check. So it is not an injustice and shouldn't be painted as one. Point still stands.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> In the case the OP used as an example, by the time he gets out of prison he'll be like 75-ish, and I've never seen a horny 75 year old man. His sex drive will have died by then.
> 
> I think it's unfair to hold grudges against people who are going to jail. It just sounds like a childish angry mob. We may as well be stoning criminals, because everyone saying "he should be executed, murdered, skinned alive, ect" is extremely savage and you may as well be a brainless caveman. The justice system works the way it does for a reason, that's all there is to it.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is saying that there's anything wrong with a 16 year old consenting to sex, but when it comes to raping a 16 year old, it is still seen as raping a child and not an adult because a 16 year old is not fully mature still (in most cases). That's where the problem lies, not whatever the age of consent is, but the fact that a child is being violated by an adult. Now, I understand that actually skinning people and killing people is "savage" as you say. However, I'm sure you understand _why_ people would feel this way, especially about child rapists, or parents who rape their own children. It might be easy to say, "Oh but they are people too, we must treat them with dignity." But when you know someone who has been raped, or you yourself are a victim, or that happened to your own child, I'm sure it will be hard to say, "Treat them fairly." I respect your opinion, but I think that this is a topic that isn't black and white. Yes, the right thing to do is to treat them fairly with dignity, but it isn't so easy for some people to feel that way when you see a child who has been traumatised and damaged because of rape, or even a fully grown person suffering because it happened to them. So I wouldn't say it's a "savage" thing to want them to die or suffer, but rather a very human thing. Not _right_, morally speaking, but a very natural reaction for people. 

That's just my two cents, anyway.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 8, 2017)

wow, what a abhorrent, disgusting story. a man like that deserves the death penalty - no amount of jail time is enough


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Not all old men are 'raunchy'. Then again I'm not an old man.
> 
> What I'm saying is that the justice system will ruin his life. He will be out of the way so the public are safe. He will be on the sex offenders list, which will make his neighbours wary after he's out of jail following a quick background check. So it is not an injustice and shouldn't be painted as one. Point still stands.



I didn't say that but "his sex drive would have died by then" isn't guaranteed either.

Whether the justice system ruins someone's life or not is irrelevant. People have every right and every reason to be mad at and hate people like this, as well as wish for worse to happen to them. Having emotions regardless of how strong they are is never a childish or stupid thing and you aren't more mature than someone for not being able to relate to them.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 8, 2017)

Arize said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that there's anything wrong with a 16 year old consenting to sex, but when it comes to raping a 16 year old, it is still seen as raping a child and not an adult because a 16 year old is not fully mature still (in most cases). That's where the problem lies, not whatever the age of consent is, but the fact that a child is being violated by an adult. Now, I understand that actually skinning people and killing people is "savage" as you say. However, I'm sure you understand _why_ people would feel this way, especially about child rapists, or parents who rape their own children. It might be easy to say, "Oh but they are people too, we must treat them with dignity." But when you know someone who has been raped, or you yourself are a victim, or that happened to your own child, I'm sure it will be hard to say, "Treat them fairly." I respect your opinion, but I think that this is a topic that isn't black and white. Yes, the right thing to do is to treat them fairly with dignity, but it isn't so easy for some people to feel that way when you see a child who has been traumatised and damaged because of rape, or even a fully grown person suffering because it happened to them. So I wouldn't say it's a "savage" thing to want them to die or suffer, but rather a very human thing. Not _right_, morally speaking, but a very natural reaction for people.
> 
> That's just my two cents, anyway.



Yes, I respect that people feel that way and I understand that myself. I should have worded myself better, but I do respect that other people have been hurt by rapists and I was in no way justifying rape in any way. Speaking from experience, I think there _should_ be harsher punishments for rapists but I do believe that criminals should be treated fairly, after all they are going to jail for their crimes and they will be locked away from the public and they (the public) will be safe. But I should have clarified that people are allowed to express their anger on the matter, I understand myself that it's not always easy to forgive and forget and it does not make an offender's crime any less awful, so I apologise.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I didn't say that but "his sex drive would have died by then" isn't guaranteed either.
> 
> Whether the justice system ruins someone's life or not is irrelevant. People have every right and every reason to be mad at and hate people like this, as well as wish for worse to happen to them. Having emotions regardless of how strong they are is never a childish or stupid thing and you aren't more mature than someone for not being able to relate to them.



Yeah, I've already clarified and I can relate so please don't say that I think I'm more mature?


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yeah, I've already clarified and I can relate so please don't say that I think I'm more mature?



When I say "you" it's usually in a general sense


----------



## Weiland (Mar 8, 2017)

Rape is just as bad as murder in my opinion. Rape means a victim is traumatized for the rest of their life, and murder means that the victim's family suffers with grief and sorrow. It causes emotional pain, and in some cases (like a survivor of the Columbine massacre), a survivor or family member kills themselves thanks to the emotional pain. Rape can also cause suicide and it changes people forever. 
Murder sometimes only gives you 15-20 years, but mass killing (such as a spree killer or serial killer) usually gives you life. So, in my opinion, raping someone multiple times or being a serial rapist should equal to life imprisonment, whilst a singular rape should give you 15-30 years along with a permanent sexual offender registry.
However, there are some problems with the legal system, such an example is Norway. Anders Breivik killed 70+ people and only got 21 or so years because life imprisonment doesn't exist there. All countries should make mass killings and serial raping a life imprisonment sentence. Especially Norway.
Anders is definitely going to be assassinated when he gets out lol.

That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

never enough time


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> In the case the OP used as an example, by the time he gets out of prison he'll be like 75-ish, and I've never seen a horny 75 year old man. His sex drive will have died by then.
> 
> I think it's unfair to hold grudges against people who are going to jail. It just sounds like a childish angry mob. We may as well be stoning criminals, because everyone saying "he should be executed, murdered, skinned alive, ect" is extremely savage and you may as well be a brainless caveman. The justice system works the way it does for a reason, that's all there is to it.
> 
> ...



there are old sex offenders.
it isnt childish to hold grudges against your abusers or to hate the ppl who made u a victim of crime. it goes both ways, prison isnt a personal punishment. no individual has to forgive or forget. prison is only society's way of punishing and "clearing" ppl of what theyve done. many people choose to avoid sex offenders even when theyve been out and rehabilitated for 20 yrs. unfair? idk. no one has to hang out with sex offendersif they dont want to. it sucks that people who truly want to get back into society arent hired even for jobs where being a sex offender shouldnt matter. tho thats not what this is about i guess 

people can say they want sex offenders dead but if it ever were to happen..,,, thats not ok at All. and i hope the people who say these things understand that. have all personal grudges u want but thats not going to happen. we cant kill criminals because we feel they are too bad to be alive. sex offenders should be protected from assault in prison. 
also having no conscience (or appearing to nto have any) often makes ppl go all "WOW.. .THIS CRIMINAL..,. HAS NO SOUL. NOT HUMAN,,..." which is problematic in many ways and Really gross. personal feelings of whats right and wrong and morale and whatever do not make it ok to kill these "non humans" and all the talk about that is just . Great . or not

also people who say we shouldnt use animals as test subjects but instead use prisoners.,..,..  ok? ,, well u Sure Loev Human Rights .,.,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Weiland said:


> Rape is just as bad as murder in my opinion. Rape means a victim is traumatized for the rest of their life, and murder means that the victim's family suffers with grief and sorrow. It causes emotional pain, and in some cases (like a survivor of the Columbine massacre), a survivor or family member kills themselves thanks to the emotional pain. Rape can also cause suicide and it changes people forever.
> Murder sometimes only gives you 15-20 years, but mass killing (such as a spree killer or serial killer) usually gives you life. So, in my opinion, raping someone multiple times or being a serial rapist should equal to life imprisonment, whilst a singular rape should give you 15-30 years along with a permanent sexual offender registry.
> However, there are some problems with the legal system, such an example is Norway. Anders Breivik killed 70+ people and only got 21 or so years because life imprisonment doesn't exist there. All countries should make mass killings and serial raping a life imprisonment sentence. Especially Norway.
> Anders is definitely going to be assassinated when he gets out lol.
> ...



breivik might be in for life. if he is seen as dangerous when his 21 yrs are over they can make the sentence 5 yrs longer and after those years 5 another yrs can be added and so on. so if he still is dangerous and spreads messages of killing ppl he'll probably be put in for life

and again, prison is to some extent a punishment But the length of the sentence shouldnt be based on how much suffering they caused. victims of other crimes are traumatized too. that doesnt mean that everyone who traumatizes someone else should be put in for life. in sweden there are damage fees (.... is that what it is called in english?) that are paid to the victim/victim's family to kinda "compensate" for the trauma and suffering. im sure u have that in other countries too but idk to what extent so yh

i personally think it is better to work on preventing sex crimes than to focus on making sex offenders look like satan himself. it doesnt help anyone. i dont think we shouldnt dislike sex offenders but focusing on how you want to torture them isnt ?????? that great????

- - - Post Merge - - -



kallie said:


> No they need to be executed, or put in jail forever. Especially pedophile rapists.



thats bc of personal grudges tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that there's anything wrong with a 16 year old consenting to sex, but when it comes to raping a 16 year old, it is still seen as raping a child and not an adult because a 16 year old is not fully mature still (in most cases). That's where the problem lies, not whatever the age of consent is, but the fact that a child is being violated by an adult. Now, I understand that actually skinning people and killing people is "savage" as you say. However, I'm sure you understand _why_ people would feel this way, especially about child rapists, or parents who rape their own children. It might be easy to say, "Oh but they are people too, we must treat them with dignity." But when you know someone who has been raped, or you yourself are a victim, or that happened to your own child, I'm sure it will be hard to say, "Treat them fairly." I respect your opinion, but I think that this is a topic that isn't black and white. Yes, the right thing to do is to treat them fairly with dignity, but it isn't so easy for some people to feel that way when you see a child who has been traumatised and damaged because of rape, or even a fully grown person suffering because it happened to them. So I wouldn't say it's a "savage" thing to want them to die or suffer, but rather a very human thing. Not _right_, morally speaking, but a very natural reaction for people.
> 
> That's just my two cents, anyway.



i agree. in sweden the age of consent is 15 which i Hate. not bc i dont think 15 yr olds should have sex but bc adults shouldnt have sex with kids no matter if they "consented". i wish there would be two ages of consent, one for other kids and one for adults. idk i just think it would help prevent teens being taken advantage of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I didn't say that but "his sex drive would have died by then" isn't guaranteed either.
> 
> Whether the justice system ruins someone's life or not is irrelevant. People have every right and every reason to be mad at and hate people like this, as well as wish for worse to happen to them. Having emotions regardless of how strong they are is never a childish or stupid thing and you aren't more mature than someone for not being able to relate to them.



yes ppl are allowed to have emotions but they shouldnt try to base legal stuff on their own emotions. none of us in this discussion can actually change the law i get it but, like, if we have a discussion on how long rapists should be in prison then thats like... what should the law ppl do?? if u get what i mean idk i feel like im not making sense but what im trying to say is that emotions have no place in the law. emotions are allowed to be had and theres nothing wrong with having opinions, feelings and thoughts. the problem is if u take that stuff with you to court bc then i isnt the law deciding the sentence, it is your personal feelings and beliefs.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2017)

Arize said:


> For some reason, I always thought pepper spray was illegal.. Or is that just bear mace?



Depends on where you are. In the UK, the closest thing you can buy is this pink stuff that stains. Of course, I'm sure you could easily find something that would sting if sprayed at someone. Just make sure it wouldn't cause eye damage.


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Mar 8, 2017)

Sadly i've already recieved an infraction so i can't say something ****ed up. Honestly i don't care about it, they should just bring back the eye for an eye concept so that the victims can do some scarring **** to deter sex offenders

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, i remember what it was called now. The principle of retaliation


----------



## GrayScreen (Mar 8, 2017)

I was going to relate my own experiences of sexual abuse here, but then I realized that it probably wouldn't change any minds. The victims rarely matter when it comes to rape and sexual assault cases, unless they're being grilled on what they were wearing, were the drunk, are they sure they weren't really asking for it, etc. Because, in the US, that is exactly the attitude we have towards rape here. And, wow, it really shows.

Rape is the crime that keeps on hurting forever. It changes how you look at yourself. It changes how other people look at you. And there will always be a small part of you that wonders if it really was your fault. Maybe your skirt was too short, maybe your chest was too big, maybe your smile was flirtatious that day, maybe it was your fault since you had a little too much to drink, maybe it was your fault since you left the safety your house. You'll hear those same sentiments from the news, your friends, your family, your coworkers, again and again until you can repeat the verbatim in your sleep. 

So, I don't really think wanting sexual offenders to face more severe punishment is 'childish' or 'overly-emotional'. That being said, 21 years seems like decent enough time, but sex offenders should probably undergo chemical castration in order to curb sexually aggressive behavior. It isn't some sort of arcane torture, and it happens to be reversible. And honestly, I don't care that much about the sex life of someone who thought it was perfectly okay to violate someone in the first place.


----------



## arle (Mar 8, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I think jailed for life should be used for someone who takes a life or lives..



Just speaking from personal experience, being raped/sexually abused/exploited can be just as bad as taking someone's life, because of the psychological damage that victims have to live with. it messed you up for life, and for many, it becomes too much and they take their own life.

for these reasons, i respectfully disagree with your statement.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 9, 2017)

arle said:


> Just speaking from personal experience, being raped/sexually abused/exploited can be just as bad as taking someone's life, because of the psychological damage that victims have to live with. it messed you up for life, and for many, it becomes too much and they take their own life.
> 
> for these reasons, i respectfully disagree with your statement.



Sometimes rape can be as bad as murder depending on the circumstances, but most of the time, alive is better than dead even with the psychological damage inflicted. One of the unintended consequences of saying rape = murder and that rapists should automatically spend life in prison or be executed is that it may send the message to rapists that they might as well kill the victim since they have nothing to lose at that point from a legal standpoint. At least there are resources to try to help rape victims cope with the damage, but there are no resources to bring someone back to life.


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Sometimes rape can be as bad as murder depending on the circumstances, but most of the time, alive is better than dead even with the psychological damage inflicted. One of the unintended consequences of saying rape = murder and that rapists should automatically spend life in prison or be executed is that it may send the message to rapists that they might as well kill the victim since they have nothing to lose at that point from a legal standpoint. At least there are resources to try to help rape victims cope with the damage, but there are no resources to bring someone back to life.



I mean, that's why I tried not to use the definite phrase "is", I said it CAN be. I do agree with your sentiment that it could send that bad message, but also keep in mind that not all rapists are looking to kill a person, either. (For whatever reason, some can live with raping a person, but not with killing a person, ain't that some fascinating psychological caca?)

Sentences should be stricter than what they are in America now, I'm still angry over the Brock Turner thing. I have a lemon that has been in my fridge longer than he was in jail, after ADMITTING to rape.

Now, my boyfriend is a former cop, and we had a LONG hard talk about why that went down the way it did. It was all due to Turner accepting a plea deal, which is why he got such a light sentence.

That said, that judge should go under review for even giving him the OPTION of such a lightly sentenced plea deal.

It's a whole huge mess and I don't want to recant most of the discussion he and I had, but the hard truth of the matter is that between false rape allegations that result in rape kits being taken and backing up testing centers so that cases of genuine rape do not get processed in a timely manner, an already corrupted judicial system, and multiple other factors...rape cannot and will never be properly dealt with in our country.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 9, 2017)

Hash slinging slasher said:


> Sadly i've already recieved an infraction so i can't say something ****ed up. Honestly i don't care about it, they should just bring back the eye for an eye concept so that the victims can do some scarring **** to deter sex offenders
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah, i remember what it was called now. The principle of retaliation


why
do you also think people who murder someone should be murdered by the victim's family
n that someone who robbed someone sjhould b robbed back by their victim
then why do we even have prisons and all that lmao wtf


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

arle said:


> I mean, that's why I tried not to use the definite phrase "is", I said it CAN be. I do agree with your sentiment that it could send that bad message, but also keep in mind that not all rapists are looking to kill a person, either. (For whatever reason, some can live with raping a person, but not with killing a person, ain't that some fascinating psychological caca?)
> 
> Sentences should be stricter than what they are in America now, I'm still angry over the Brock Turner thing. I have a lemon that has been in my fridge longer than he was in jail, after ADMITTING to rape.
> 
> ...




It's extremely upsetting and frustrating. To me, Brock Turner's entire court case was a huge slap in the face. It's hypocritical, since I strongly oppose vigilante justice, but I genuinely want(ed) to see him fry. Nothing like that should ever happen in the court of law ever again, rape should be taken more seriously. Period. I'm not saying life sentences, but such a forgiving plea bargain is disgraceful.


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It's extremely upsetting and frustrating. To me, Brock Turner's entire court case was a huge slap in the face. It's hypocritical, since I strongly oppose vigilante justice, but I genuinely want(ed) to see him fry. Nothing like that should ever happen in the court of law ever again, rape should be taken more seriously. Period. I'm not saying life sentences, but such a forgiving plea bargain is disgraceful.



that's why it's widely agreed that that judge should undergo review, because the sentence was FAR too light for such a crime, and everyone knew it. Unfortunately, it hasn't actually been posed that that happen, and most likely won't at this point :/


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Depends on where you are. In the UK, the closest thing you can buy is this pink stuff that stains. Of course, I'm sure you could easily find something that would sting if sprayed at someone. Just make sure it wouldn't cause eye damage.



You could probably use deodorant/body spray or perfume. I live in a **** neighbourhood so I walk home with my keys between my fingers. It normally deters attackers but there's sometimes that one idiot who tries to touch you and... well, you know  face-full of metal.

I don't even know why they banned mace here.


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> You could probably use deodorant/body spray or perfume. I live in a **** neighbourhood so I walk home with my keys between my fingers. It normally deters attackers but there's sometimes that one idiot who tries to touch you and... well, you know  face-full of metal.
> 
> I don't even know why they banned mace here.



they banned it mostly due to improper use, people pepper spraying people who weren't attacking them and so on. stupid people ruin things for everyone

if you use your keys as a means of defense, may i suggest one of these? you put your fingers through the eyeholes and use it to jab an attacker, they're legal and much easier to obtain than having to skirt around laws about what's considered a switchblade and what isn't, legalities regarding pepper spray, etc


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

arle said:


> they banned it mostly due to improper use, people pepper spraying people who weren't attacking them and so on. stupid people ruin things for everyone
> 
> if you use your keys as a means of defense, may i suggest one of these? you put your fingers through the eyeholes and use it to jab an attacker, they're legal and much easier to obtain than having to skirt around laws about what's considered a switchblade and what isn't, legalities regarding pepper spray, etc



Ugh, this is why we can't have nice things in this world..

But yes, that looks amazing! I have unfortunately had to use keys in self defence before, so I think I'll definitely buy this. And it's actually really cute oh my god.

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLD THE PHONE THEY'RE SELLING KNIVES ON AMAZON US WHAT THE HELL




i mean holosexual alert it's pretty but ????? that could, like, kill somebody???????????????


----------



## Cory (Mar 9, 2017)

10 years is probably fair


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Ugh, this is why we can't have nice things in this world..
> 
> But yes, that looks amazing! I have unfortunately had to use keys in self defence before, so I think I'll definitely buy this. And it's actually really cute oh my god.
> 
> ...



The jabber keychains are a reall great subtle way for self defense! I have one that looks like a german shepherd, along with an assisted opening knife, and some......perfectly...legal......police grade mace from my boyfriend >___>

The thing to keep in mind with knives is, yes, you can get them off amazon, and yes, they CAN even kill. He armed me with these tools because I work night shift alone, and he wanted me safe. The condition for me having them is that he taught me how to use them in the same manner that he used to teach self defense classes when he was still an active officer. This includes the rule that I never brandish them; I am only to bring out my knife if I intend, and have reason, to use it. Mind, that's a very big decision to make in a split second if something were to happen, but that's why he gave me less lethal tools of protection as well.

I'm really anti-gun, and when we started dating, it was a very big adjustment to be around guns, since he carries when we go out. But the same rule for my knife applies with his firearm, if he draws, he's already made the decision to fire, and taught me how to react and what to do should he ever have to when I'm near.

If you're going to be armed with something potentially lethal, you need to be responsible. (Not to mention looking up your state/country's laws regarding switch/assisted open knife, but the rules can often be unclear so it's often hard to see what is legal or not.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> 10 years is probably fair



I'm curious about your reasoning?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Cory said:


> 10 years is probably fair



Nope. Well, at least in my opinion I don't think ten years would be fair.

- - - Post Merge - - -



arle said:


> The jabber keychains are a reall great subtle way for self defense! I have one that looks like a german shepherd, along with an assisted opening knife, and some......perfectly...legal......police grade mace from my boyfriend >___>
> 
> The thing to keep in mind with knives is, yes, you can get them off amazon, and yes, they CAN even kill. He armed me with these tools because I work night shift alone, and he wanted me safe. The condition for me having them is that he taught me how to use them in the same manner that he used to teach self defense classes when he was still an active officer. This includes the rule that I never brandish them; I am only to bring out my knife if I intend, and have reason, to use it. Mind, that's a very big decision to make in a split second if something were to happen, but that's why he gave me less lethal tools of protection as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah, brass knuckle dusters, knives (sharp ones longer than 3 inches I think), throwing stars, swords and 'offensive weapons' are illegal here. Guns aren't sold, I've never _seen_ them being sold & I've never seen one irl so I consider myself pretty lucky. Sometimes I question whether we need guns and knives and weapons, but then I remember we, as a species, suck.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 9, 2017)

[x-files theme starts playing]


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Sometimes I question whether we need guns *and knives* and weapons, but then I remember we, as a species, suck.



As a species we also need to butter things.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Tao said:


> As a species we also need to butter things.



Butter is a luxury. We do not need it. We simply farm off of species that we think aren't as good as we are.

you know what knives i mean tho, the big stabby knives and the weapons that are better off staying in bayonetta.


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Butter is a luxury. We do not need it. We simply farm off of species that we think aren't as good as we are.
> 
> you know what knives i mean tho, the big stabby knives and the weapons that are better off staying in bayonetta.



BUTTER IS A NECESSITY

PLEASE RESPECT MY FAT BUTTER LOVING CULTURE


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

arle said:


> BUTTER IS A NECESSITY
> 
> PLEASE RESPECT MY FAT BUTTER LOVING CULTURE



Well, you can live off of butter and mashed potatoes, so I suppose.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

I like butter.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I like butter.



Ya me too. I'm a vegan, though.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Ya me too. I'm a vegan, though.



whyyyyy is butter so effing good like I need it on everything


----------

